# Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr ? excellent German machinery (AWW 44)



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44)*

*Specifications
*
*Name*: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr
*Movement*: manual wind ETA Unitas 6498-1 soigné swiss, 17 jewels, 18.000 bph, 45h power reserve
*Time display*: 24 hour (12 on top), minute, small seconds at 6
*Date*: no date
*Case*: all stainless steel with screw on back
*Size*: 45 mm diameter without crown, 49 mm with crown, 55 mm lug to lug
*Height*: 12 mm
*Face*: matt black dial with white guilloche upper half
*Text on dial*: [Kemmner logo] GERMANY
*Text on back*: 316L/5ATM 003/100 movement modified by R.Nienaber Germany
*Hands and markers*: Superluminova C1 white hour markers and hour and minute hands
*Water-resistance*: 5 ATM water protected
*Crown*: signed main crown at 3
*Crystal*: flat sapphire crystal, both sides AR coated
*Lugs*: 24 mm
*Bracelet*: leather strap with signed butterfly clasp, stainless steel bracelet with butterfly clasp










*Foreword
*
I think that this watch was introduced in February 2014. When I first read about the watch it immediately took my attention. Kemmner watches have a good reputation. And this was the first true 24h model from Kemmner as I know. Moreover - this watch is a cooperation of two well-known watchmakers - Roland Kemmner and Rainer Nienaber.

Roland Kemmner is a well-known German watchmaker, who is mostly producing for other bigger brands. But beside subcontractor activities is Mr. Kemmner producing and selling some watches under his own brand. You can find more information on Kemmner watches in German watches forum.

Kemmner watches are easy to find in auction. But for small brands it makes always sense to try to connect directly with the master himself. Doing this way you can usually spare some bucks. So did I and ordered my watch directly from Mr. Kemmner.

All the communication and delivery was very nice, smooth and enjoyable. A true personalized service.

*Comments
*
Ordered watch was quickly sent to my, next day delivery. It came in a very big package. The nice and valuable burl wood box is huge - 35x16x11 cm. It contains the watch with leather strap, additional high quality stainless steel bracelet, set of watch strap tools and minimal paperwork.

When I first read about this watch in German uhrforum.de, then many members were not satisfied complaining, that the dial and hands are not nice enough.

From the first sight after I opened the box I think that this is nice watch. And it is a big watch that probably many of you appreciate. Dimensions 49 mm with crown, 55 mm lug to lug, are too much for me for everyday comfortable wearing.

When you order the watch you have two options. You have to pick up bezel you like (picture by seller):










Option one is the world traveller bezel with cities around the world. A special hook here is that instead of Berlin a small town (about 10,000 inhabitants) Bad Wildbad is between London and Athens. As you can guess - Kemmner watches are coming from Bad Wildbad (Bad Wild Bad?).

Option two is bezel with hours scale for second time zone and countdown minutes scale.

My pick was option two. This is exactly what I need for a 24h watch - second time zone and minutes countdown. Most of the bezels you see with minute scale have normal clockwise minute markers. When I need minute scale then only as a countdown tool - therefore the minute markers should be counter clockwise.

Of course is the bezel technically correct - 120 clicks - as it should be for a 24h watch. (Not like a disappointing 60 click 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] time zone bezel I have with my Airnautic Early Bird, which makes the bezel useless. Obviously the number of clicks must be multiple of 24 for a 24h watch. Always check the bezel when buying 24h watches. Some careless brands are using normal 12h watch bezels for 24h models.)

The matt black dial with 12 on top and upper daytime half in guilloche white is also good to me. I don't need much sweep second hand and small seconds with pleasant mini red hand are OK. All in all the dial design seems more to come from 1920s or 1930s, than 2010s. And that is what I especially like.

The Arabic hour numbers are Superluminova C1 white. The Hour and minute hands too.

Technically is everything fine with 24 Stunden Uhr.

The movement is ETA Unitas 6498-1 soigné swiss. Modified (to 24h) and decorated with Geneva waves by Rainer Nienaber. Rainer Nienaber, member of AHCI (Academy of Independent Creative Watchmakers, elite group of masters), is also assembling these 24 Stunden watches. If you are interested how the movement decoration is to be made - here is video by Mr. Nienaber: how to make a Côtes de Genève (how to make a Côtes de Genève - YouTube).

Case is 316L stainless steel polished. Face and back are both flat and covered with sapphire crystals. Face sapphire is both sides AR coated, back sapphire is inside AR coated. Transparent screw case back has even bigger crystal than face with a great view of decorated movement. The case is 5 ATM water protected. This is absolutely sufficient for all everyday activities - swimming, sauna, shower etc. On the edge is serial number. As I see I got watch number 3 (of 100).

Both supplied bracelets are nice. The watch is equipped with soft black calfskin strap with signed butterfly clasp. Additional stainless steel bracelet has butterfly clasp too.

The strap tools which came with the watch are still in the plastic bag. But it seems to me that they are even of better quality than my tools I'm using every day.

*Summary
*
This watch is exactly what you think when you are buying a "German watch". Everything is solid and right here. Bezel is the best I have in my collection. All the details - like the length of hands - are exactly right. There is no need even to start talking on legibility.

What is missing? A sounding brand name. For sure most of the production Mr. Kemmner is making for other more known brands is selling for a higher price including these brand name premiums. Kemmner watches are very affordable for a genuine classy German products. "24 Stunden Uhr" is one of the most expensive in Kemmner catalog, the price level is about 700 EUR or 1000 USD.


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44)*

very interesting watch....imho combining pilot look with rather divers bezel...


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44)*



Kid_A said:


> very interesting watch....imho combining pilot look with rather divers bezel...


The count down bezel is actually not a diver watch feature. Many pilot watches and chronographs have count down bezel. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/count-down-bezel-watches-204705.html or https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/countdown-bezel-chronos-130312.html

And anyway, most of the watches of any type, when they have bezel at all then count up, not count down.

Unique is here that the bezel is two-fold - 2nd time zone and count down both present. Of course, to fit two features in the space of one the numbers are smaller. But it is OK here for me.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44)*

This watch is now available with modified, only black dial:


----------



## lync0165 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44)*

This is an old post, but these look great. I've seen some other threads where he's been tough to reach (not responding to emails; too busy working with larger companies to sell one or two watches; etc.) - do you know if there's a website with these watches listed?


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44)*



lync0165 said:


> do you know if there's a website with these watches listed?


Unfortunately, the answer is no. The main channel to talk to mr. Roland Kemmner is erkahund on eBay 
Mr Kemmner is selling his watches only through ebay as user erkahund.

In Germany Kemmner watches are well known by watch freaks. In German forums uhrforum.de you can find Kemmner Watch Owners Club (K.W.O.C.).

Roland about Kemmner watches:



> Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,
> da sollte ich mich vielleicht mal vorstellen.
> Wir produzieren hauptsächlich Uhren oder Uhrenteile für verschiedene bekannte Marken in USA, England, Japan, Niederlande, Schweiz und natürlich auch Deutschland. Meist sind das exclusive Modelle. Daneben haben wir eine kleine Kollektion freier Gehäuse, Zifferbläter usw.. Diese werden dann oft von kleineren Firmen oder bei Uhrenseminaren verwendet. Diese Uhren im Baukastenstil finden großen Anklang, so dass wir von Zeit zu Zeit ein neues Modell vorstellen. Einzeluhren können natürlich nur aus bestehenden Komponenten gebaut werden. Wir wollen weiterhin Uhren in höchster Qualität zu einem sehr günstigen Preis anbieten, deshalb verzichten wir auf Werbung. Ebay ist für mich ein kostengünstiger weltweiter Werbeträger. Als nächte Uhr wird die 2000 m Diver nächste Woche vorgestellt. Die nächsten Projekte sind eine 39 mm Automatik sowie eine 33 mm Damenuhr. Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass eine 42er an einer Frau sehr viel besser aussieht aber die 33er wird immer wieder nachgefragt. Danach ist ein Handaufzugschrono geplant.
> Das Uhr-Forum ist immer meine Gute-Nacht-Lektüre. Ich bin oft erstaunt über das Fachwissen der Mitglieder und manchmal entlocken mir die Kommentare auch ein Schmunzeln.
> ...





> Dear Forum members,perhaps I should introduce myself.
> We mainly produce watches or watch parts for various known brands in the United States, England, Japan, Netherlands, Switzerland and of course Germany. Most are the exclusive models. We also have a small collection of free cases, dials, etc .. These are then often used by smaller companies or watch seminars. These watches in modular style are highly valued, so that we introduce from time to time a new model. Single watch can of course only be built from existing components. We want to continue to offer watches of the highest quality at a very reasonable price, so we do without advertising. Ebay is a cost-effective worldwide advertising medium for me. 2000 m Diver next week will be presented as nights AM. Upcoming projects include a 39 mm automatic and a 33mm Ladies Watch. Although I am of the opinion that a 42er on a woman looks much better but the 33er is asked repeatedly. After a manual wind chronograph is planned.
> The Watch Forum is always my bedtime reading. I am often amazed at the expertise of members and sometimes elicit my comments and a smile.
> Many greetings to all lovers (inside) nice watches
> Roland Kemmner


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Kemmner 24 Stunden Uhr - excellent German machinery (AWW 44)*

or ... you try to get him by phone call: +49 7081 955673


----------

